
TLDR: simplified and community-driven man pages - antoineaugusti
https://github.com/tldr-pages/tldr
======
aq3cn
Great projects for everyone. I have one suggestion though.

TLDR can also make use of usage analytics in general to only extract those
command from original man page and put them in noob friendly documentation. It
can be done for every command or just those which doesn't have community
contribution.

